# Information on the following Departments



## Gecko86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone here could help with some info on the following Departments.Am currently on the lay off list and want to have as much info as possible in case something worksout. Looking to get info on salaries,benefits and top pay[how many steps?].What are peoples opinion of the Dept. and any other comments you may feel we should know. 
1.Abington
2.Dedham
3.Cohasset
4.Weymouth
5.Sharon
6.Newton
7.Raynham
8.Brockton,Quincy heard they will be hiring soon?


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

From friends of mine who were on that list and have finally come back I believe I can sum this up for you, GET THE CARD AND SEND IN THE APP!!!! There is a HUGE amount of laid off competition and there are not many jobs. I dont think you should be asking about pay levels or step increases from the position your in. 

The way I see it is you have but a couple of options, 
1) Sit on your arse and wait for dept pay level info, or
2) Get your name out there and get some interviews and hope for the best!!!!!


----------



## Gecko86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fran thanks for the useless info and for pointing the Obvious!:flipoff: Just some info that Might be helpful for you Fran .On all the list that ,I have signed less than 30% have shown up to even sign the list and that only happened Once[Middleborough]. Every other list the average % has been closer to 10% of the lay off people. I say that to say this " Why is it so wrong to inquire about the Dept that are in play?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Gecko86 said:


> Quincy heard they will be hiring soon?


No.


----------



## Gecko86 (Feb 18, 2009)

That is not what the Mayor and Chief of brockton said in a article 7/30:BE:.They said he would hire 15 by Sept of this year. That is not likely but they did get 2.3 million from the stimulus,and new bedford said they would be hiring back 13.Fall river is going to hire 10 back with the stimulus. I was just wondering if anyone knew when this process would began. How much interest do you think the is going to be for new bedford or a brockton? Heard all the people that were layoff from new bedford are not going to go back so that is also a possible option since the notices already went out.


----------



## Gecko86 (Feb 18, 2009)

MTC that makes a lot sense? Once again if anybody could please help me with some Facts it would be appreciated.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Gecko86 said:


> MTC that makes a lot sense? Once again if anybody could please help me with some Facts it would be appreciated.


Hey slick, heres some facts: No one is hiring(FACT). The commonwealth is in a "fiscal fiasco" (FACT). There are well over 100 cops on the layoff list and they get first dibs, as you know (FACT). The communist governor despises law enforcement (FACT). The governor would rather fire all his hacks than fund one department to hire a new cop(FACT). Deval SUCKS (FACT).

Have a good day.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Gecko86 said:


> ,and new bedford said they would be hiring back 13.


And if you weren't one of the 13 laid off then you are not welcome. The jobs are taken.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

94c said:


> And if you weren't one of the 13 laid off then you are not welcome. The jobs are taken.


That's how it should go down. New Bedford needs to do the right thing in that situation.


----------



## Gecko86 (Feb 18, 2009)

*MTC*
Have to say you sound like a Moron, Is that what your username suppose to suggest.In the short time you have communicated everything you have type is pure garbage sure hope that is the exception and not the norm Enclosed you will find some FACTS that may assist You. For the record the link you posted is from MARCH 2009:BE:The link below is from 3 weeks ago JULY 30. After you finish reading it go:flipoff: yourself. Was hoping to get some helpful info but bad information is worse than no information. Once again looking forward to hear from members that may have some useful information from anyone besides MTC .thanks

Brockton gets $2.3 million federal grant to hire police officers - Brockton, MA - The Enterprise


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Enjoy the bus ride douchebag...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gecko86 said:


> *MTC*
> Have to say you sound like a Moron, Is that what your username suppose to suggest.In the short time you have communicated everything you have type is pure garbage sure hope that is the exception and not the norm Enclosed you will find some FACTS that may assist You. For the record the link you posted is from MARCH 2009:BE:The link below is from 3 weeks ago JULY 30. After you finish reading it go:flipoff: yourself. Was hoping to get some helpful info but bad information is worse than no information. Once again looking forward to hear from members that may have some useful information from anyone besides MTC .thanks
> 
> Brockton gets $2.3 million federal grant to hire police officers - Brockton, MA - The Enterprise


The moron is you NOOB have fun on your bus trip.

Short Bus For You For Two Weeks


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Gecko should be in front of the bus.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Gecko86 said:


> *MTC*
> Have to say you sound like a Moron, Is that what your username suppose to suggest.In the short time you have communicated everything you have type is pure garbage sure hope that is the exception and not the norm Enclosed you will find some FACTS that may assist You. For the record the link you posted is from MARCH 2009:BE:The link below is from 3 weeks ago JULY 30. After you finish reading it go:flipoff: yourself. Was hoping to get some helpful info but bad information is worse than no information. Once again looking forward to hear from members that may have some useful information from anyone besides MTC .thanks
> 
> Brockton gets $2.3 million federal grant to hire police officers - Brockton, MA - The Enterprise





kwflatbed said:


> The moron is you NOOB have fun on your bus trip.
> 
> Short Bus For You For Two Weeks


Hey Gecko86,

If you do come back after two weeks then know this:

You have a lot of nerve to talk to the long term members like that. Look at their reputations. Obvioulsy SOMEONE thinks they might know what they are talking about. You have the nerve to try and school mtc? If you know so much, why did you even post in the first place? Don't bother coming back in two weeks, go to privateofficer.com and talk trash there.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

What is going on with certain member on this site. Nobody has any respect for senior members or knowledge from experience.

Fuck the two week ban bus. Give them the perminent boot. Once a doushbag always a doushbag


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Nobody has any respect for senior members


Did you just call MTC a member....o man your in trouble.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Did you just call MTC a member....o man your in trouble.


I'm not sure if thats worse then calling her a senior.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

HAhahaha..so basically he called her an old dick.......hes screwed!!


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

7costanza said:


> Did you just call MTC a member....o man your in trouble.


Hey now!!! For example MTC started in 05' I started in 06'. So........he would be more senior of a member than me. Stiring the pot Mr. 7Costanza


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Filthy. Just filthy.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> ........he would be more senior


Dude log off your digging a hole........now your calling her a he.....


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

hahahahaha


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gecko86 said:


> Fran thanks for the useless info and for pointing the Obvious!:flipoff: Just some info that Might be helpful for you Fran .On all the list that ,I have signed less than 30% have shown up to even sign the list and that only happened Once[Middleborough]. Every other list the average % has been closer to 10% of the lay off people. I say that to say this " Why is it so wrong to inquire about the Dept that are in play?


HEY!! IDIOT!!! Its fra444!! Thats first!! Second is there have been several laid off OFFICERS, (which you more than likely will NEVER be) hired in Tewksberry and Halifax as well as other jobs!! I know that there have been several laid off officers who have applied and been hired by these departments because I AM OR HAVE WORKED WITH THEM AND THEY ARE FRIENDS OF MINE ASS HOLE!!!!!!!!!

NOW GO AWAY AND FIND ANOTHER CAREER!!!! NO-ONE WANTS A SHIT BIRD LIKE YOU DOING THIS JOB!!!!!!!


----------

